
What Keeps Programmers Happy? - DanieleProcida
https://www.divio.com/blog/what-keeps-programmers-happy/
======
DanieleProcida
Would be interested to know what the experience is of this in other companies,
smaller ones as well as large corporations with masses of $$$$ swirling
around.

